# Magic Gear Calculator



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm trying to find a magic gear calculator. I want to input the chainstay length and come up with proposed magic gear. I've used a calculator like that before and cannot find it now.

I went through the FAQ where many of the links are now "retired". 

Google was no better for me.

Thanks.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

fixed innovations


----------



## SC KIWI (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks I had been looking too, works sweet,


----------

